# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  केवल "बढिया सूत्र" ऐसा लिख के post-count बढाने के लालची सदस्यों को सबक सिखाए.

## jethalal

आज एक जनाब तो मेने ऐसे देखे जिन्होंने १००० से अधिक पोस्ट बनाए है, लेकिन हमेशा एक ही वाक्य कापी-पेस्ट करते है "बढिया सूत्र" या "अच्छी जानकारी"...और ये जब भी आते है तो ये एक ही बात दस सूत्रों में एक साथ पेस्ट करते है. 

जाहिर है इनका मकसद सामनेवाले की तारीफ कम, अपनी पोस्ट काउंट व् वरिष्टता बढाना ज्यादा है.

एकाद पोस्ट में कोई सदस्य ऐसा करे तो समज सकते है, लेकिन ये एकसाथ दस सूत्र में *ये ही टेकनिक आजमाते है, वो भी २-२ मिनट के अंतराल में.* 

इन लोगो का *विरोध करने का मुख्य कारण ये है की...*

१. ऐसे लोग पुराने सूत्रों को भी bump कर देते है, जिससे चालु सूत्र दब जाते है.

२. दूसरा जो सामान्य सदस्यों ने किसी सूत्र का subscription लिया है,तो उनको भी इमेल जाता है की फला फला सूत्र में नया पोस्ट आया है तो वे भी कुतुहलवश वापस सूत्र देखने जाते है, निराश होते है की ये तो वो "बढिया-सूत्र" वाली पार्टी है. तो इस प्रकार सबका समय भी बर्बाद होता है.

कृपया इस प्रकार के वरिष्ठता के लालची सदस्यों पर कड़ी कारवाई करे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जेठा जी नमस्कार , काफी अच्छा मुद्दा उठाया है आपने, मैंने भी अपने सूत्र मैं ऐसे लोगो को देखा है ,
मुझे लगता है की इस फोरम के नियमो पे खुली चर्चा होनी चाहिए, और नियम भी चेंज होने चाहिए.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

badhiya sutra




hahaha

tappu k papa,  baat bilkul sahi karte ho ..aage se jab koi aisa likhega use reply mein is sutra ka link post kiya karungi .. sharminda ho jayenge khud hi


:)

wat an idea sirji



@sutra
badhiya jaankari


hahaha

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

aur ab ek realistic jwaab ye h ki jiska jo man kare wo wo post kare ..koi kuch bhi likhe ya na likhe


har baat paar aitraaz kyun hone laga h yahan

taappu ke papa, aap bhi,,,,





badhiya sutra
hahaha

----------


## ravi chacha

> आज एक जनाब तो मेने ऐसे देखे जिन्होंने १००० से अधिक पोस्ट बनाए है, लेकिन हमेशा एक ही वाक्य कापी-पेस्ट करते है "बढिया सूत्र" या "अच्छी जानकारी"...और ये जब भी आते है तो ये एक ही बात दस सूत्रों में एक साथ पेस्ट करते है. 
> 
> जाहिर है इनका मकसद सामनेवाले की तारीफ कम, अपनी पोस्ट काउंट व् वरिष्टता बढाना ज्यादा है.
> 
> एकाद पोस्ट में कोई सदस्य ऐसा करे तो समज सकते है, लेकिन ये एकसाथ दस सूत्र में *ये ही टेकनिक आजमाते है, वो भी २-२ मिनट के अंतराल में.* 
> 
> इन लोगो का *विरोध करने का मुख्य कारण ये है की...*
> 
> १. ऐसे लोग पुराने सूत्रों को भी bump कर देते है, जिससे चालु सूत्र दब जाते है.
> ...


जेठा जी नमस्कार , काफी अच्छा मुद्दा उठाया है आपने, मैंने भी अपने सूत्र मैं ऐसे लोगो को देखा है   मेने कई बार सिकायत की है लेकीन कुछ नही होता है  एक बार तो एक  वरिष्ठ सदस्य 
ने एक दिन में २०० से जादा करडाले

----------


## Devil khan

जेठालाल जी क्या हम उन  सदस्य का नाम जान सकते है ................

----------


## Rated R

> *******
> जाहिर है इनका मकसद सामनेवाले की तारीफ कम, अपनी पोस्ट काउंट व् वरिष्टता बढाना ज्यादा है.
> ******


तो बढाने दीजिये , इसमें क्या बुराई है?
और पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार  के लिए रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधि  तो है ही..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जेठा जी कई सदस्य ऐसे भी है जो सिर्फ  बहुत उम्दा सूत्र है , ऐसा लिख के अपने सूत्र का प्रचार करते हैं, उनसे इनकी पोस्टिंग काउंट भी बर जाती है.

----------


## jethalal

> तो बढाने दीजिये , इसमें क्या बुराई है?और पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार के लिए रचनात्मक सदस्य की उपाधि तो है ही..


मुझे इनके वरिष्ठ सदस्य बनने पर ऐतराज नही, इनके व्यवहार से दूसरे सदस्यों को हो रही असुविधा से है.

जो सामान्य सदस्यों ने किसी सूत्र का email-subscription लिया है,तो उनको भी इमेल जाता है की फला फला सूत्र में नया पोस्ट आया है तो वे भी कुतुहलवश वापस सूत्र देखने जाते है की कुछ काम की नई बात लिखी गयी होगी,लेकिन वे भी निराश होते है की ये तो वो "बढिया-सूत्र" वाला स्पामर सदस्य है. तो इस प्रकार सबका समय भी बर्बाद होता है.
ऐसे लालची लोग,२-२ मिनट के अंतराल में 'बढिया' सूत्र ऐसा लिख के पुराने सूत्र को भी bump कर के आगे ला देते है और नए सूत्र दब जाते है.

यदि किसी को वरिष्ठ बनने की इतनी ही लालच हो तो वो कचरा विभाग में अपना एक सूत्र बनाने के करता रहे दिन-रात उसमे पोस्टिग की "बढिया सूत्र..शानदार सूत्र". इस प्रकार से अन्य सूत्रों का लय बिगाडना नही चाहिए.

ये सदस्य अपना कार्यस्थल फोटो-विडियो विभाग में बना के रखे तो भी ठीक, लेकिन यौन समस्या विभाग, सामान्य विभाग में जाके भी एसी हरकते करते है तो फिर मुड ऑफ हो जाता है.




> जेठालाल जी क्या हम उन सदस्य का नाम जान सकते है


मेने इधर नाम लिख दिया तो शायद मुझी पर 'व्यक्तिगत सूत्र बनाने' के आरोप में कारवाई हो सकती है (जेसा की मेरे साथ पहेले हुआ था.. हिंदी में कभी न लिखने वाले पूरानी फोरम के पुराने सदस्य प्यासा ल***उर्फ राजसेक्सी**** के मामले में )
खेर आपकी जिज्ञासा शांत करने हेतु बता देता आप को PM में उसका नाम और कारनामा दे दिया है.

इस सदस्य के बारे में मैनें ३ दिन पहेले नियामक को व्यक्तिगत फरियाद भी दी थी, और आज report post भी कर दिया है. फोरम के नियमों में साफ साफ है की ऐसे लोगो पे कारवाई की जाएगी. किन्तु अभी तक ये श्रीमान १००० से ज्यादा पोस्ट बना के भी अपनी हरकतों से बाज नही आ रहे है. इसलिए धैर्य खोकर मुझे ये सूत्र बनाना पड़ा है.

----------


## jethalal

:salut::salut:

----------


## jethalal

> :salut::salut:


^^देखा मैं अपनी पोस्ट काउंट बढाने के लिए उपरोक्त पोस्ट के माफिक हर जगह मुंह मारता फिरु तो क्या आपको मजा आएगा? अपने पसंदीदा विभाग का लय और क्वालिटी गिरते हुए देख आपका दिल नही दुखेगा?

----------


## ravi chacha

जवाब नहीं इस सूत्र का 
वाह

----------


## munmun babita

> जवाब नहीं इस सूत्र का 
> वाह


क्या गलती पकड़ी हे आपने

----------


## munmun babita

जेठाजी आप ने बहुत ही अच्छी बात कही हे कई सदस्यों अपनी प्रविस्ठी बढ़ने के लिए

"अति सुन्दर हे "
"बहुत ही अच्छा हे"

एसा लिख के चले जाते हे
और कई सदस्य अपने सूत्र की पब्लिकसिटी के लिए सभी सूत्रों मैं लिंक देने लगते हे

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

> आज एक जनाब तो मेने ऐसे देखे जिन्होंने १००० से अधिक पोस्ट बनाए है, लेकिन हमेशा एक ही वाक्य कापी-पेस्ट करते है "बढिया सूत्र" या "अच्छी जानकारी"...और ये जब भी आते है तो ये एक ही बात दस सूत्रों में एक साथ पेस्ट करते है. 
> 
> जाहिर है इनका मकसद सामनेवाले की तारीफ कम, अपनी पोस्ट काउंट व् वरिष्टता बढाना ज्यादा है.
> 
> एकाद पोस्ट में कोई सदस्य ऐसा करे तो समज सकते है, लेकिन ये एकसाथ दस सूत्र में *ये ही टेकनिक आजमाते है, वो भी २-२ मिनट के अंतराल में.* 
> 
> इन लोगो का *विरोध करने का मुख्य कारण ये है की...*
> 
> १. ऐसे लोग पुराने सूत्रों को भी bump कर देते है, जिससे चालु सूत्र दब जाते है.
> ...



आपने बिल्कुल सही मुद्दा उठाया जेठ लाल जी ऐसे जवाब देने से क्या फायदा अगर किसी का सूत्र पसंद आये तो उसपर सूत्र से सबंधित सही टिप्पणी करे और अपने विवेक से सही जानकारी दे ताकि सूत्र बनाने वाले को उत्साह मिले या कोई भूल हो तो सुधारने का मोका मिले  अन्यथा नही करें

----------


## jhatka

> ^^देखा मैं अपनी पोस्ट काउंट बढाने के लिए उपरोक्त पोस्ट के माफिक हर जगह मुंह मारता फिरु तो क्या आपको मजा आएगा? अपने पसंदीदा विभाग का लय और क्वालिटी गिरते हुए देख आपका दिल नही दुखेगा?


यार पसंदीदा विभाग ही क्या पसंदीदा फोरम की कहो तो ज्यादा बेहतर होगा
कुछ मेरी बातों पर गौर करके देखिये -
गुणवता वाले कई सूत्र घटिया सूत्रों की वजह से अपेक्षित होते रहतें हैं
अधिकतर सूत्रों की  गुणवता  स्तरहीन होती है
मुझे सबसे ज्यादा आश्चर्य होता है की कुछ लोगों के रेपुटेसन में रातों रात इतनी वृद्धि कैसे हो जाती है ..और इन्ही लोगों को एक भी नेगेटिव रेपो मिल जाए तो पूरे  फोरम में हंगामा करने लगतें हैं ..कुछ लोग है जिनके नाम तो मै नहीं लूंगा पर आपलोग देख सकतें हैं की ये जब भी आतें हैं तो सूत्रों में जाकर लिखतें है
" बढ़िया सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से रेपो ''
'' अछे सूत्र के लिए +++....''
ये ऐसा लिखे क्यूँ लिखतें हैं ...क्या रेपो देकर बतातें हैं की मै दे रहां हूँ और आगे तुम भी मुझे देना
अरे इन्हें उस सूत्र में कौन सी बात अच्छी लगी ये भी नहीं बताते
या गुणवता के स्तर पर उस सूत्र के लिए उसके क्या विचार हैं ये भी नहीं लिखते

बड़े  अफ़सोस के साथ कहना पड़ता है  की फोरम पर निम्न और स्तरहीन लोगों का कब्ज़ा हो गया है ..अगर ऐसा होता रहा तो कुछ जो अच्छे सूत्र नज़र आतें हैं  हैं उनका भी बनाना बंद हो जाएगा

----------


## munmun babita

> **********************
> " बढ़िया सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से रेपो ''
> '' अछे सूत्र के लिए +++....''
> ये ऐसा लिखे क्यूँ लिखतें हैं ...क्या रेपो देकर बतातें हैं की मै दे रहां हूँ और आगे तुम भी *****************


और कई लोग तो ये लिखते हे की यहाँ पर मुझे रेपो चाहिए

----------


## jhatka

> और कई लोग तो ये लिखते हे की यहाँ पर मुझे रेपो चाहिए


बिलकुल सही समझा आपने
अगर हमें किसी की बात अच्छी लगेगी तो हम उसे रेपुटेसन देंगे ही
फिर ये मांगने वाली बात का क्या मतलब है ?
कई लोग तो  प्राइवेट मेसेज  के जरिये रेपो माँगते हैं
इन लोगों को सूत्र और मनोरंजन से कोई लेना देना नहीं होता और इसी बंदरबांट में माहौल खराब होता है

----------


## jethalal

मित्रों आप सबसे नम्र प्रार्थना है, इसे "बढिया सूत्र लिखने वाले लालची सदस्यों" के विषय से बदल के "रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट" पे न ले जाए, क्योकि फिर नियामक इसको "पहेले काफी चर्चा हो गयी है" ऐसा बोल के सूत्र बंध कर देगें.

----------


## ranju

सर मुझे लगता है की नवागत कुछ लिखने मैं डरते है, इसलिए वे......

----------


## munmun babita

सही हे
और अगर हम उनके खिलाफ कुछ लिखे तो नेगेटिव देते हे



> बिलकुल सही समझा आपने
> अगर हमें किसी की बात अच्छी लगेगी तो हम उसे रेपुटेसन देंगे ही
> फिर ये मांगने वाली बात का क्या मतलब है ?
> कई लोग तो  प्राइवेट मेसेज  के जरिये रेपो माँगते हैं
> इन लोगों को सूत्र और मनोरंजन से कोई लेना देना नहीं होता और इसी बंदरबांट में माहौल खराब होता है

----------


## jhatka

> सही हे
> और अगर हम उनके खिलाफ कुछ लिखे तो नेगेटिव देते हे


बस आप समझ लीजिये की मैंने इतना बोला औ उनको  मिर्ची लगनी शुरू हो गयी होगी
शाम तक मेरी बत्ती लाल हो ही गयी समझिये

----------


## munmun babita

> बस आप समझ लीजिये की मैंने इतना बोला औ उनको  मिर्ची लगनी शुरू हो गयी होगी
> शाम तक मेरी बत्ती लाल हो ही गयी समझिये


मुझे पता हे कोण हे नेगेटिव देने वाला
लेकिन उसपर हम बहस न करे तो ही अच्छा रहेगा

----------


## jethalal

> सर मुझे लगता है की नवागत कुछ लिखने मैं डरते है, इसलिए वे......


मित्र ऐसा भय कभी न रखे, जो शर्माता है वो हमेशा दुखी होता है फिर फोरम हो या प्रेम-की-बाजी.
कम से कम मेरे सूत्रों में आप बेजीजक कोई भी बात लिख सकते है, मैं न किसी सदस्य का व्यक्तिगत मजाक उडाता हू न अन्यों को उड़ाने देता हू.
और जिन सदस्यों की इधर हम शिकायत कर रहे है वे तो १००० से ज्यादा पोस्ट बना चुके है.

----------


## jhatka

अब सूत्र को  दिशा में लाता हूँ और ये सवाल पूछता हूँ
कुछ लोगों के  लगातार ३०० से ऊपर पोस्ट अंग्रेजी में हैं और वे वरिस्थ सदस्य क्यूँ हैं ?
चौपाल पर अधिकतर पेज पर " नमस्कार" और 'धन्यवाद' शब्द  भरा पडा है और ये उनके पोस्ट की गिनतीं में हैं क्यूँ ?

----------


## munmun babita

> अब सूत्र को  दिशा में लाता हूँ और ये सवाल पूछता हूँ
> कुछ लोगों के  लगातार ३०० से ऊपर पोस्ट अंग्रेजी में हैं और वे वरिस्थ सदस्य क्यूँ हैं ?
> चौपाल पर अधिकतर पेज पर " नमस्कार" और 'धन्यवाद' शब्द  भरा पडा है और ये उनके पोस्ट की गिनतीं में हैं क्यूँ ?


ये बात भी सही हे

----------


## ranju

सर मैं तो कई दिन बाद यहाँ आया हूँ, देख रहा हूँ की लोग रेपुटेशन के लिए आपस मैं हर जगह लर रहे है.
आपके सूत्र पहले नही थे, आप नए आये है, फिर भी आपके हरे बल्ब इतने ज्यादा केसे हो गए, गलती के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा.

----------


## munmun babita

ये फोरम एक बार क्रेश हो चूका था और जेठा जी पुराने फोरम पर भी थे अब जब नए फोरम पर आये हे तो इनके जो रेपो पुराने फोरम पर थे वे सब यहाँ जुड़ गये हे 


> सर मैं तो कई दिन बाद यहाँ आया हूँ, देख रहा हूँ की लोग रेपुटेशन के लिए आपस मैं हर जगह लर रहे है.
> आपके सूत्र पहले नही थे, आप नए आये है, फिर भी आपके हरे बल्ब इतने ज्यादा केसे हो गए, गलती के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा.

----------


## ranju

> अब सूत्र को  दिशा में लाता हूँ और ये सवाल पूछता हूँ
> कुछ लोगों के  लगातार ३०० से ऊपर पोस्ट अंग्रेजी में हैं और वे वरिस्थ सदस्य क्यूँ हैं ?
> चौपाल पर अधिकतर पेज पर " नमस्कार" और 'धन्यवाद' शब्द  भरा पडा है और ये उनके पोस्ट की गिनतीं में हैं क्यूँ ?


सर आप सही कह रहे है, चोपाल तो सबसे बेकार है, केवल फालतू की बक बक और पोस्ट कौन्त के लिए है.
मेने आज चोपाल के कई पेज देखे है, सिर्फ घटिया बाते, कोई भी मुद्दा है ही नही वहा पे केवल बक बक बक बक

----------


## jhatka

> सर मैं तो कई दिन बाद यहाँ आया हूँ, देख रहा हूँ की लोग रेपुटेशन के लिए आपस मैं हर जगह लर रहे है.
> आपके सूत्र पहले नही थे, आप नए आये है, फिर भी आपके हरे बल्ब इतने ज्यादा केसे हो गए, गलती के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा.


ये पुराने सदस्य हैं भाई
और इन्होने पहले वाले फोरम में अच्छा सूत्र बनाया था
इसीलिए जब ये दुबारा आये तो इनको वो रेपो वापस मिल गया

----------


## ranju

> ये फोरम एक बार क्रेश हो चूका था और जेठा जी पुराने फोरम पर भी थे अब जब नए फोरम पर आये हे तो इनके जो रेपो पुराने फोरम पर थे वे सब यहाँ जुड़ गये हे


जी मेडम वैसे मैं सोच रहा था की आते ही इन्होने इतने हास्य व्यंग से भरपूर सुपर हीट सूत्र केसे बना दिए,
जेठा जी को मनोरंजन के लिए लाल सलाम.

----------


## jhatka

> सर आप सही कह रहे है, चोपाल तो सबसे बेकार है, केवल फालतू की बक बक और पोस्ट कौन्त के लिए है.
> मेने आज चोपाल के कई पेज देखे है, सिर्फ घटिया बाते, कोई भी मुद्दा है ही नही वहा पे केवल बक बक बक बक


आपको वहाँ पर कुछ ही लोग मिल पायेंगे
ज्यादातर रचनात्मक सदस्य चौपाल से दूर ही नज़र आतें हैं

----------


## munmun babita

> सर आप सही कह रहे है, चोपाल तो सबसे बेकार है, केवल फालतू की बक बक और पोस्ट कौन्त के लिए है.
> मेने आज चोपाल के कई पेज देखे है, सिर्फ घटिया बाते, कोई भी मुद्दा है ही नही वहा पे केवल बक बक बक बक


यहाँ पर आप गलत  हे जनाब

लेकिन एक और बात सूत्र भटक रहा हे

----------


## jhatka

लगता है एक समस्या की चर्चा करते करते हमलोग  थोड़ा आगे ही  निकल जातें हैं
(हा हा हा हा )

----------


## ranju

> यहाँ पर आप गलत  हे जनाब
> 
> लेकिन एक और बात सूत्र भटक रहा हे


नही मेडम सूत्र भटक नही रहा है, इस सूत्र मैं तो पोस्ट काउंट की ही बात चल रही है.
वैसे मेडम चोपाल का कोई पेज नम्बर आप बताए जिसमे कोई मुद्दे की बात हुई हो, आपका आभारी रहूँगा.

----------


## munmun babita

> नही मेडम सूत्र भटक नही रहा है, इस सूत्र मैं तो पोस्ट काउंट की ही बात चल रही है.
> वैसे मेडम चोपाल का कोई पेज नम्बर आप बताए जिसमे कोई मुद्दे की बात हुई हो, आपका आभारी रहूँगा.


हा हुयी हे और अबसे हर शुक्रवार को समस्या पर बाते होंगी

----------


## munmun babita

एक जरूरी सूचना : हफ्ते में १ दिन चौपाल पर फोरम संबंधी समस्याओं के निवारण के लिए सामान्य परिचर्चा करी जायेगी. पहली मीटिंग के लिए अगले शुक्रवार शाम ६ बजे का समय निर्धारित हुआ है. कृपया सभी सदस्य अपने विचार व्यक्त करें. यह सूचना अपने सभी मित्रों एवं संपर्कों में प्रसारित करें.
अगर सदस्य कोई और दिन चाहते हैं उस बारे में भी सूचित करें. सर्व सम्मति से निर्णय लिया जाएगा.
धन्यवाद्. .......

----------


## ranju

> हा हुयी हे और अबसे हर शुक्रवार को समस्या पर बाते होंगी


जी मैं भी देख के आ गया हूँ, कुछ देर बात हुयी फिर उसके बाद एक मेम्बर ने आके उसकी जानकारी मांगी तो उसको किसी ने जवाब नही दिया, सब आपस मैं क्र रहे थे बक बक बक बक.....आपने तो देखा ही होगा.
मैं तो चाहता हूँ की चोपाल की मर्यादा बहाल हो, बक बक करने वाले को चोपाल से बेन क्र देना चाहिए.

----------


## ravi chacha

> यहाँ पर आप गलत  हे जनाब
> 
> लेकिन एक और बात सूत्र भटक रहा हे


सूत्र धार ध्यान  दे सूत्र भटक रहा हे

----------


## munmun babita

> जी मैं भी देख के आ गया हूँ, कुछ देर बात हुयी फिर उसके बाद एक मेम्बर ने आके उसकी जानकारी मांगी तो उसको किसी ने जवाब नही दिया, सब आपस मैं क्र रहे थे बक बक बक बक.....आपने तो देखा ही होगा.
> मैं तो चाहता हूँ की चोपाल की मर्यादा बहाल हो, बक बक करने वाले को चोपाल से बेन क्र देना चाहिए.


आपको जो जगह पसंद नहीं हे तो आप वहा न जाईये लेकिन अपनी पसंद नपसंद के लिए किसी पर इल्जाम नहीं लगाना चाहिए

----------


## jhatka

> सूत्र धार ध्यान  दे सूत्र भटक रहा हे


आपने कैसे कहा  की सूत्र भटक रहा है
कुछ समझ में आता है तो हमें भी समझाइये

----------


## ranju

> आपको जो जगह पसंद नहीं हे तो आप वहा न जाईये लेकिन अपनी पसंद नपसंद के लिए किसी पर इल्जाम नहीं लगाना चाहिए


ठीक है मेडम जी, पर मुझे खुसी है मेरी बात को आप काट नही सकी.आप लोगो को धन्यवाद.
नवागत  हूँ , कोई गलती हुई हो तो माफ करना,

----------


## ravi chacha

> आपने कैसे कहा की सूत्र भटक रहा है
> कुछ समझ में आता है तो हमें भी समझाइये


 में आप से जादा समझने बाला नही हू मित्र 
कुछ समझ में आता है ?   नही आता है

----------


## Munneraja

चौपाल पर पहले भी चर्चाएँ हुई हैं 
सार्थक चर्चाएँ 
एक बार तो नियम और उनकी सार्थकता पर हुई थी और एक बार "क्या और नियम बनाए जाने चाहियें" या "फोरम एथिक्स की पालना" पर हुई थी.
जब तक आप सभी वहाँ जाकर कोई सार्थक बातें नहीं करेंगे और सिर्फ चौपाल को बुरा कहेंगे तो आप भी दोषी हैं क्योंकि आप वहाँ जाकर कोई बात नहीं करना चाहते. 
वहाँ किसी के जाने पर मनाही नहीं है लेकिन व्यस्क बातें करना मना है... बस.
कोई भी सामान्य बात सद्भाव के साथ कही जा सकती है.
एक बात पर किसी ने ध्यान नहीं दिया वो है चौपाल के कारण आपसी सद्भाव में वृद्धि.
कोई है जो इस बात को स तर्क नकारे?
सूत्र अपने मकसद में कामयाब है. 
हाँ कभी कभी गरमा-गर्मी होती है लेकिन समझाने पर सब कुछ सही हो जाता है.
एक बार चौपाल पर चाय-पानी करके तो आइये ......

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> आप मित्र हें लेकिन फिर भी अफ़सोस के साथ कहेना पड रहा है, आपने ३०० से ज्यादा पोस्ट बनाई है, आपको वरिष्ठ सदस्य की उपाधि दी गयी है, आपने किन्तु कभी भी देवनागरी हिंदी लिपि में नही लिखा. http://forum.hindivichar.com/search.p...st&showposts=1
> 
> इसलिए आप अन्य किसी नियम-तोडू सदस्य पर टिप्पणी करे तो उस वक्त खुद तो कृपया हिंदी में लिखे.





pehli baat to ye ki main kabhi tippani nahi karti kisi ke rule todne par.. aur na hi mujhe pasand hai aise baat baat par tippaniyannnnnnnnnnnnnn karna 







(waise jaankari ke liye bata dun ki maine kabhi aise one word ya word post nahi kiye, aur mujhe waise bhi navagat hi rAKHA JAYEGA, TO AAP TENSION NA LEIN HAHA) main to waise hi apna opinion rakh rahi hun!

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> आपको वहाँ पर कुछ ही लोग मिल पायेंगे
> ज्यादातर रचनात्मक सदस्य चौपाल से दूर ही नज़र आतें हैं



chopal mein satyen ji se lekar jalwa ji, dabang ji se lekar, mtm ji silent ji aur baaki ke bahut se members jyadatar time spend karte hain! to sirf ek aap hi rachnatmak member hain yahan pure forum par jo chopal par nahi aate honge..

:)

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> अब सूत्र को  दिशा में लाता हूँ और ये सवाल पूछता हूँ
> कुछ लोगों के  लगातार ३०० से ऊपर पोस्ट अंग्रेजी में हैं और वे वरिस्थ सदस्य क्यूँ हैं ?
> चौपाल पर अधिकतर पेज पर " नमस्कार" और 'धन्यवाद' शब्द  भरा पडा है और ये उनके पोस्ट की गिनतीं में हैं क्यूँ ?



aap to rote hi rehna jhatka ji! ha ha

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है आशा है जो लोग ऐसा करते है समझ जायेंगे और आगे से ऐसा नहीं करेंगे 

में भी बहुत परेशान होता हू क्योकि मुझे भी सारे अपडेट सूत्र पढ़ने पड़ते है

----------


## jalwa

मित्र जेठालाल जी, यह सच है की बहुत से सदस्य फोरम पर केवल ......धन्यवाद, बहुत अच्छा सूत्र.. इत्यादि लिख कर प्रविष्टियों की संख्या बढाते हैं. लेकिन इन पर रोक लगाने का कोई सटीक तरीका यदि आप बता सकें तो उचित रहेगा. क्योंकि प्रत्येक प्रविष्ठी को ढूंढ़ कर मिटाना बहुत ही कठिन कार्य है. इसे करने में नियामकों को बहुत वक्त लगेगा .. जब तक पिछली मिटाएंगे तब तक कई सदस्य आगे और ऐसी प्रविष्ठियां कर चुके होंगे. इसलिए यह एक व्यर्थ कार्य रहेगा. इसके लिए उचित तो यही है की आपके इस सूत्र में उन सदस्यों के नामों का खुलासा उनकी प्रविष्टियों के साथ किया जाए जैसा की पीछे साइलेंट जी नें किया है. उसके बाद ये लोग शर्मिन्दा हो कर खुद ही ये करना छोड़ देंगे. क्योंकि जरा जरा सी बातों को लेकर सदस्यों पर कार्यवाही करने से फोरम की छवि खराब होती है. इसलिए केवल गंभीर बातों पर ही कार्यवाही की जाती है. 
वैसे भी मित्रों, यदि कोई सदस्य सूत्र में बिलकुल भी प्रविष्ठी नहीं करता तो आप लोग कहते हैं की कोई मेरे सूत्र को नहीं देखता. तो फिर जब कोई सदस्य प्रविष्ठी कर रहा है तो फिर शिकायत क्यों?
बाकी जेठा भाई आप बहुत तजुर्बेकार हैं क्या आपके पास इस समस्या का कोई हल है?

----------


## ranju

> चौपाल पर पहले भी चर्चाएँ हुई हैं 
> सार्थक चर्चाएँ 
> एक बार तो नियम और उनकी सार्थकता पर हुई थी और एक बार "क्या और नियम बनाए जाने चाहियें" या "फोरम एथिक्स की पालना" पर हुई थी.
> जब तक आप सभी वहाँ जाकर कोई सार्थक बातें नहीं करेंगे और सिर्फ चौपाल को बुरा कहेंगे तो आप भी दोषी हैं क्योंकि आप वहाँ जाकर कोई बात नहीं करना चाहते. 
> वहाँ किसी के जाने पर मनाही नहीं है लेकिन व्यस्क बातें करना मना है... बस.
> कोई भी सामान्य बात सद्भाव के साथ कही जा सकती है.
> एक बात पर किसी ने ध्यान नहीं दिया वो है चौपाल के कारण आपसी सद्भाव में वृद्धि.
> कोई है जो इस बात को स तर्क नकारे?
> सूत्र अपने मकसद में कामयाब है. 
> ...


वरिष्ठ नियामक जी नमस्कार. ये हार्दिक प्रसनत्ता की बात है आपने तुरंत आके स्थिति को स्पस्ट किया.चोपाल तो आएना है इस फॉर्म का सार्थक चर्चाओं का एक सामूहिक मंच. 
अन्तर्वासना तो ज्ञान का भंडार है, हमलोग जहाँ रहते है, वह बिजली भी नही है, पर मेरे बहुत से साथी अन्तर्वासना को फिर भी बेत्तेरी से लेपटोप पे देखते है.
केवल पोर्न के लिए नही, यहाँ तो सब कुछ है मन्त्र साधना से गे पोर्न तक.
चोपाल इस फॉर्म का ब्रांड अम्बेसडर है.
कभी कभी या यूँ कहे तो आजकल चोपाल पे सिर्फ और सिर्फ फ़ालतू बाते ही ज्यादा हो रही है और लोग अंग्रेजी का भी खुले आम प्रयोग क्र रहे है,मेरी भासा बंगाली होने के बाद भी मेने सिर्फ पोस्टिंग करने के लिए हिंदी की जानकारी ली है.
किर्पया चोपाल पे हिंदी का ही प्रयोग सुनिश्चित करे, केवल नवागत की २० पोस्ट छोर  के.
कल तो चोपाल  पे इतनी जयादा बक बक होने लगी की उसके बारे मैं लिखूंगा तो १० पेज हो जायेगे, पर बक बक पर एक सदस्य  का देखिये क्या कहना है, 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post201397    पोस्ट नो.३२९६३  
साय्ड ये तंग आके चोपाल को बंद करने की कसम खा रहे है और रेफरेंस आप ही का ले रहे है.
ये देखिये नस्ल भेदी टिप्पणी वो भी चोपाल पे राम राम .......
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post201414  पोस्ट नो. ३२९७६

और भी बहुत सी टिप्पणी व्यक्ति विसेस पे की गयी है.
मेरा मकसद केवल उन को बता न नही है, मकसद ये है की हर हाल मैं चोपाल की मर्यादा कायम की जाय, और मर्यादा भंग करने वालो को दंड दिया जाय,
आज सुबह से चोपाल आपकी गुड चल रही है, भगवान से विनती है की ऐसे ही चलती रहे.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

@smartboy
आपका सुझाव विचारणीय  है
पर नस्ल वाली बात समझ नहीं आई 
क्या कुछ गलत लिखा है मैंने

----------


## ranju

> @smartboy
> आपका सुझाव विचारणीय  है
> पर नस्ल वाली बात समझ नहीं आई 
> क्या कुछ गलत लिखा है मैंने


सर नस्ल वाली बात आपने नही कही. किर्पया दूसरे लिंक को ठीक से देखे मैं आपका वेट क्र रहा हूँ.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> सर नस्ल वाली बात आपने नही कही. किर्पया दूसरे लिंक को ठीक से देखे मैं आपका वेट क्र रहा हूँ.


मुझे नहीं समझ आ रहा यार

----------


## ranju

> मुझे नहीं समझ आ रहा यार


जी उस लिंक मैं एक आदरणीय महिला सदस्य दूसरी  
आदरणीय महिला सदस्य को लरका सम्भोधित क्र रही है, अभ्रदता के साथ, जो की किसी भी सभी समाज मैं तो क्या मुस्लिम तानाशाह देशो मैं भी नस्ल विरोधी टिप्पणी माना जाता है,

----------


## Black Pearl

> मित्र जेठालाल जी, यह सच है की बहुत से सदस्य फोरम पर केवल ......धन्यवाद, बहुत अच्छा सूत्र.. इत्यादि लिख कर प्रविष्टियों की संख्या बढाते हैं. लेकिन इन पर रोक लगाने का कोई सटीक तरीका यदि आप बता सकें तो उचित रहेगा. क्योंकि प्रत्येक प्रविष्ठी को ढूंढ़ कर मिटाना बहुत ही कठिन कार्य है. इसे करने में नियामकों को बहुत वक्त लगेगा .. जब तक पिछली मिटाएंगे तब तक कई सदस्य आगे और ऐसी प्रविष्ठियां कर चुके होंगे. इसलिए यह एक व्यर्थ कार्य रहेगा. इसके लिए उचित तो यही है की आपके इस सूत्र में उन सदस्यों के नामों का खुलासा उनकी प्रविष्टियों के साथ किया जाए जैसा की पीछे साइलेंट जी नें किया है. उसके बाद ये लोग शर्मिन्दा हो कर खुद ही ये करना छोड़ देंगे. क्योंकि जरा जरा सी बातों को लेकर सदस्यों पर कार्यवाही करने से फोरम की छवि खराब होती है. इसलिए केवल गंभीर बातों पर ही कार्यवाही की जाती है. 
> वैसे भी मित्रों, यदि कोई सदस्य सूत्र में बिलकुल भी प्रविष्ठी नहीं करता तो आप लोग कहते हैं की कोई मेरे सूत्र को नहीं देखता. तो फिर जब कोई सदस्य प्रविष्ठी कर रहा है तो फिर शिकायत क्यों?
> बाकी जेठा भाई आप बहुत तजुर्बेकार हैं क्या आपके पास इस समस्या का कोई हल है?


जी हाँ जलवा सही कहा है आपने, मैं भी अच्छे सूत्र के सूत्रधार का हौसला बढ़ाने या, अच्छी पोस्ट के लिए "धन्यवाद" या "अच्छा सूत्र" ऐसे शब्दों का प्रयोग करता हूँ, लेकिन ऐसा मैं अपनी पोस्ट संख्या बढ़ाने के लिए नहीं बल्कि सूत्रधार का हौसला बढ़ाने के लिए करता हूँ, क्योंकि मेरे सूत्र या पोस्ट पर जब कोई, "धन्यवाद" या "अच्छा सूत्र" जैसे कमेन्ट करता है तो अच्छा तो लगता है,

इससे पहले जब थैंक्स का बुट्तों था तब मैं सूत्रधार को सिर्फ थैंक्स का बटन दबाने से काम चल  जाता था. जो की अब नहीं है. तो मुझे पोस्ट कर के थैंक्स कहना पड़ता है.

इसलिए "धन्यवाद" या "अच्छा सूत्र" की पोस्ट को थैंक्स का बटन उपलब्ध करा कर कम किया जा सकता है. लेकिन ये उन्ही के लिए है जो की सिर्फ अपनी पोस्ट संख्या बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद नहीं कहते हैं.

----------


## chulbul paandey

are दोस्तों ऐसे लोगो के नाम मुझे बताओ सालो के पिछवाड़े मैं इतने छेद करूँगा के कंफुय्स हो जाएंगे की पोस्ट कान्हा करे और प्रविष्टियो की संख्या कैसे बढ़ाये ................

----------


## chulbul paandey

*are दोस्तों ऐसे लोगो के नाम मुझे बताओ सालो के पिछवाड़े मैं इतने छेद करूँगा के कंफुय्स हो जाएंगे की पोस्ट कान्हा करे और प्रविष्टियो की संख्या कैसे बढ़ाये ................*

----------


## hotman

> are दोस्तों ऐसे लोगो के नाम मुझे बताओ सालो के पिछवाड़े मैं इतने छेद करूँगा के कंफुय्स हो जाएंगे की पोस्ट कान्हा करे और प्रविष्टियो की संख्या कैसे बढ़ाये ................


ha ha ha ha

----------


## Devil khan

> *are दोस्तों ऐसे लोगो के नाम मुझे बताओ सालो के पिछवाड़े मैं इतने छेद करूँगा के कंफुय्स हो जाएंगे की पोस्ट कान्हा करे और प्रविष्टियो की संख्या कैसे बढ़ाये ................*



*वह भाई आप तो सचमुच दबंग लगते हो आते ही ....................सबको नहलाना सुरु कर दिया ............पर  धोने मत लगियेगा ..............बहुत अचे*

----------


## jalwa

> वरिष्ठ नियामक जी नमस्कार. ये हार्दिक प्रसनत्ता की बात है आपने तुरंत आके स्थिति को स्पस्ट किया.चोपाल तो आएना है इस फॉर्म का सार्थक चर्चाओं का एक सामूहिक मंच. 
> अन्तर्वासना तो ज्ञान का भंडार है, हमलोग जहाँ रहते है, वह बिजली भी नही है, पर मेरे बहुत से साथी अन्तर्वासना को फिर भी बेत्तेरी से लेपटोप पे देखते है.
> केवल पोर्न के लिए नही, यहाँ तो सब कुछ है मन्त्र साधना से गे पोर्न तक.
> चोपाल इस फॉर्म का ब्रांड अम्बेसडर है.
> कभी कभी या यूँ कहे तो आजकल चोपाल पे सिर्फ और सिर्फ फ़ालतू बाते ही ज्यादा हो रही है और लोग अंग्रेजी का भी खुले आम प्रयोग क्र रहे है,मेरी भासा बंगाली होने के बाद भी मेने सिर्फ पोस्टिंग करने के लिए हिंदी की जानकारी ली है.
> किर्पया चोपाल पे हिंदी का ही प्रयोग सुनिश्चित करे, केवल नवागत की २० पोस्ट छोर  के.
> कल तो चोपाल  पे इतनी जयादा बक बक होने लगी की उसके बारे मैं लिखूंगा तो १० पेज हो जायेगे, पर बक बक पर एक सदस्य  का देखिये क्या कहना है, 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post201397    पोस्ट नो.३२९६३  
> साय्ड ये तंग आके चोपाल को बंद करने की कसम खा रहे है और रेफरेंस आप ही का ले रहे है.
> ...


मित्र, ना चाहते हुए भी कभी कभी चौपाल पर ये छोटी मोटी नोक झोंक होती रहती है. वैसे नियमानुसार यह गलत है. और सम्बंधित सदस्यों पर नियमानुसार कार्यवाही भी की जा चुकी है. रहा सवाल चौपाल के बंद करवाने का तो मित्र, जब भी कभी चौपाल पर इस प्रकार की नोक झोंक होती देखि जाएगी तो चौपाल को कुछ देर के लिए बंद किया जाएगा जिससे इस नोक झोंक पर काबू किया जा सके. और सम्बंधित सदस्यों को समझाया जा सके. जैसे ही सदस्य समझ जाते हैं चौपाल पुनः खोल दी जाती है. यह एक सामान्य प्रक्रिया है. इस के बारे में कोई भी सदस्य नियामकों को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश द्वारा या फिर शिकायत द्वारा सूचित कर सकता है. लेकिन यदि कोई नियामक ऑनलाइन नहीं है तो जिस भी किसी सदस्य के पास किसी नियामक आदि का फोन नंबर है तो वह उन्हें फोन पर भी सूचना दे देते हैं. 
(हालांकि ऐसा कोई नियम नहीं है) 
इस प्रकार से त्वरित कार्यवाही करके किसी बड़े झगडे को टाला जा सकता है. 
और किसी भी सदस्य पर कोई भी लिंग भेदी टिपण्णी करना नियमों का उल्लंघन है और इस उल्लंघन पर सम्बंधित सदस्य के खिलाफ कार्यवाही भी हुई है. 
और मित्र, आपकी दुआ रही तो आगे भी चौपाल ही नहीं पूरा फोरम गुड ही गुड चलेगा.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

मेरी शिकायत ----

कितनी बार बताऊँ समस्या,. वो पि९ज्न्त वापिस नहीं मिले. दिन में मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन होती हूँ तो हिंदी में कैसे लिखूं. नए नियामक जानबूझ कर पोस्ट डिलीट कर रहे हैं. बताओ इनका क्या समाधान ह. .. न्ज्वाब नहीं दे सके तो समझूंगी की ये फोरम एक या दो लोगों के घर की जागीर है जहाँ बाकी सदस्यों को तो बेवकूफ बनाया जा रहा ह.. कृ..

अब देखते हैं की कितनी जल्दी दूर करते हैं.

----------


## jhatka

अरे समस्या तो बताओ मै भी कुछ मदद करूँ

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

Na mujhe repo chahiye, main hamesha navagat ke roop mein khus hun. Main sirf ye kahun ki bhasa ki kattarta chodiye .logon ki majburi samajhiye. Har koi house wife ya own business wala nahi hota. Isliye mobile ko allow kijiye

----------


## groopji

मैने भी पहले इसी प्रकार की कुछ प्रविष्टियां की हैं किन्तु आगे से ध्यान दूंगा कि इस तरह की प्रविष्टियां नही हों

----------


## jethalal

इन जनाब Raman46 को देखे, नव-वर्ष की शुभकामना देने के बहाने दो-दो मिनट के अंतराल में हर सूत्र को bump कर रहे है,
एक ही लाइन १५-२० सूत्रों में कोपी-पेस्ट कर दी है (शायद) अपना पोस्ट काउंट बढाने वास्ते.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/search.p...st&showposts=1

जब श्री Raman46 जेसे एक  कांस्य श्रेणी के वरिष्ठ सदस्य ऐसी हरकत करेंगे तो फिर हम नवागतो से क्या अपेक्षा कर सकते है?

यदि किसी सदस्य को इच्छा है शुभकामनाए देने की तो सबको private message से भेजे, या फिर अपना अलग सूत्र निर्माण करे, 
ऐसी शुभकामना वाली पोस्ट्स के कारण कई पुराने सूत्र बम्प होके उपर आ गये, 
हम तो साहब इसी आशा में उन सूत्रों को क्लिक करेंगे  की किसी सदस्यने नए फोटो, मूवी,जोक्स या लेख अपडेट किये होंगे, 
किन्तु केवल नूतन-वर्षाभिनन्दन के मेसेज ही निकले. हमारा *वक्त और bandwidth तो बर्बाद* ही हुई.

----------


## usha chauhan

> इन जनाब Raman46 को देखे, नव-वर्ष की शुभकामना देने के बहाने दो-दो मिनट के अंतराल में हर सूत्र को bump कर रहे है,
> एक ही लाइन १५-२० सूत्रों में कोपी-पेस्ट कर दी है अपना पोस्ट काउंट बढाने वास्ते.
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/search.p...st&showposts=1
> 
> जब श्री Raman46 जेसे एक  कांस्य श्रेणी केवरिष्ठ सदस्य ऐसी हरकत करेंगे तो फिर हम नवागतो से क्या अपेक्षा कर सकते है?


जेटा लाल जी नव वरस की शुब कामना देना बुरा कम तो नहीं हे ! आपका अब इस पैर भी एतराज हे ये तो आप को बाकि सदस्य ही समजा  सकते

----------


## usha chauhan

राजीव जी < धरमेंदर  जी आप भी आपनी राय जरुर दे

----------


## Raman46

> इन जनाब Raman46 को देखे, नव-वर्ष की शुभकामना देने के बहाने दो-दो मिनट के अंतराल में हर सूत्र को bump कर रहे है,
> एक ही लाइन १५-२० सूत्रों में कोपी-पेस्ट कर दी है अपना पोस्ट काउंट बढाने वास्ते.
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/search.p...st&showposts=1
> 
> जब श्री Raman46 जेसे एक  कांस्य श्रेणी केवरिष्ठ सदस्य ऐसी हरकत करेंगे तो फिर हम नवागतो से क्या अपेक्षा कर सकते है?


प्रिये मित्र झेठा लाल जी वन्दे -मातरम
नव वर्ष की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं
दोस्त ये पोस्ट बढ़ाने की बात नही है ये तो एक तरह की औपचारिकता है / अगर किसी बंधू के सूत्र पर नही लिखता तो उनकी शिकायत रहती की रमण जी ने मेरे सूत्र पर नही आये / यैसा शंदेषा भी मुझे मिल चूका है मित्रों से झेठा लाल जी भाई / शुक्रिया आप के कमेंट्स के लिए .....रमण

----------


## jethalal

> जेटा लाल जी नव वरस की शुब कामना देना बुरा कम तो नहीं हे ! आपका अब इस पैर भी एतराज हे ये तो आप को बाकि सदस्य ही समजा  सकते


मुझे नव वर्ष की *शुभकामना पर नहि*, उसके पीछे के तरीके या पोस्ट-काउंट बढाने के *आशय पे ऐतराज हें*.
यदि किसी सदस्य को  इच्छा है शुभकामनाए देने की तो सबको private message से भेजे, या फिर अपना अलग सूत्र निर्माण करे, 
हर सेक्शन के हरेक सूत्र में दो-दो मिनट के अंतराल में एक ही बात कोपी-पेस्ट न करे. 
फिर अन्य वाचको को ये लगता है की सूत्र में कोई *नई बात,फोटो, कोमिक्स या मूवी अपडेट हुई होगी* तो वे भी क्लिक करते है पढ़ने के लिए, और फिर निराश होते है, की यार ये तो ऐसे ही शुभकामना-मेसेज था.
इस-प्रकार से अन्य वाचको का वक्त और bandwidth बर्बाद हो रही है.

----------


## unglibaaz

अच्छी उंगली की आपने अरे भाई हॅप्पी न्यू इयर के सूत्र मैं जा के लिख दो , घूम घूम के सूत्रो मैं उंगली करने की क्या जरूरत है

----------


## amol05

> मुझे नव वर्ष की *शुभकामना पर नहि*, उसके पीछे के पोस्ट-काउंट बढाने के *आशय पे ऐतराज हें*.
> यदि किसी सदस्य को  इच्छा है शुभकामनाए देने की तो सबको private message से भेजे, या फिर अपना अलग सूत्र निर्माण करे, 
> हर सेक्शन के हरेक सूत्र में दो-दो मिनट के अंतराल में एक ही बात कोपी-पेस्ट न करे. 
> फिर वाचको को ये लगता है की सूत्र के कोई *नई बात अपडेट हुई हें* तो वे भी क्लिक करते है पढ़ने के लिए, और फिर निराश होते है, की यार ये तो ऐसे ही शुभकामना-मेसेज था.
> इस-प्रकार से अन्य वाचको का वक्त और bandwidth बर्बाद हो रही है.


*
मेर हिसाब से १ ही सूत्र रहे तो ज्यादा बदिया है नहीं तो हर सदस्य का सूत्र अलाद होगा और फोरम पर बोझ बदगा 

वशे आपको भी नूतन  वर्ष २०१२ की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाये*

----------


## Raman46

> मुझे नव वर्ष की *शुभकामना पर नहि*, उसके पीछे के पोस्ट-काउंट बढाने के *आशय पे ऐतराज हें*.
> यदि किसी सदस्य को  इच्छा है शुभकामनाए देने की तो सबको private message से भेजे, या फिर अपना अलग सूत्र निर्माण करे, 
> हर सेक्शन के हरेक सूत्र में दो-दो मिनट के अंतराल में एक ही बात कोपी-पेस्ट न करे. 
> फिर वाचको को ये लगता है की सूत्र के कोई नई बात अपडेट हुई हें तो वे भी क्लिक करते है पढ़ने के लिए, और फिर निराश होते है, की यार ये तो ऐसे ही शुभकामना-मेसेज था.
> इस-प्रकार से अन्य वाचको का वक्त और bandwidth बर्बाद हो रही है.


प्रिये मित्र झेठा लाल जी वन्दे -मातरम 
फिर आप चौपाल के विषय में क्या कहना चाहेंगे / 
मित्र लगता है आपने मेरा "सूत्र नये सदस्य और हम लोग" नही देखें है / उस सूत्र पर एक पोस्ट बनाने में तक़रीबन १ घंटा से ऊपर समय लगता है क्यों सूत्र कुछ भी कहने से पहले उस विभाग की हर सूत्र का अध्यन करना पढ़ता है तब लिखना होता है / अगर पोस्ट ही बढ़ाना रहता तो चौपाल क्या कम है / खैर छोडिये आप की सोच ही निराला है / धन्यवाद भाई झेठालाल जी / आप को नव वर्ष मंगल माय हो रमण

----------


## unglibaaz

> प्रिये मित्र झेठा लाल जी वन्दे -मातरम 
> फिर आप चौपाल के विषय में क्या कहना चाहेंगे / 
> मित्र लगता है आपने मेरा "सूत्र नये सदस्य और हम लोग" नही देखें है / उस सूत्र पर एक पोस्ट बनाने में तक़रीबन १ घंटा से ऊपर समय लगता है क्यों सूत्र कुछ भी कहने से पहले उस विभाग की हर सूत्र का अध्यन करना पढ़ता है तब लिखना होता है / अगर पोस्ट ही बढ़ाना रहता तो चौपाल क्या कम है / खैर छोडिये आप की सोच ही निराला है / धन्यवाद भाई झेठालाल जी / आप को नव वर्ष मंगल माय हो रमण


मित्र लिंक भी दे दो उस सूत्र की यार , देखे

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र लिंक भी दे दो उस सूत्र की यार , देखे


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927

----------


## deshpremi

जेठा जी आपने बिलकुल सही बात कही हैं सभी वरिष्ठ सदस्यों और नियामकों को इस पैर गोर करना चाहिए

मेरे ख्याल में सूत्र की पोस्टिंग्स को पसंद और ना पसंद करने का बटन बना देना चाहिए ताकि सूत्रधार भी जान सके की उसका सूत्र कितने लोगो द्वारा पसंद / नापसंद किया गया हैं

----------


## MASTRAAM

> प्रिये मित्र झेठा लाल जी वन्दे -मातरम 
> फिर आप चौपाल के विषय में क्या कहना चाहेंगे / 
> मित्र लगता है आपने मेरा "सूत्र नये सदस्य और हम लोग" नही देखें है / उस सूत्र पर एक पोस्ट बनाने में तक़रीबन १ घंटा से ऊपर समय लगता है क्यों सूत्र कुछ भी कहने से पहले उस विभाग की हर सूत्र का अध्यन करना पढ़ता है तब लिखना होता है / अगर पोस्ट ही बढ़ाना रहता तो चौपाल क्या कम है / खैर छोडिये आप की सोच ही निराला है / धन्यवाद भाई झेठालाल जी / आप को नव वर्ष मंगल माय हो रमण


*भाई निराले तो आप भी है ? लगता है पुर फोरम के सदस्यों का जिम्मा आपने उठा रखा है .इतना बोझ  मत उठाओ भाई .ये इतना भारी है की दब जाओगे ...कुछ काम प्रबंधन पर भी छोड़ दें |*

----------


## unglibaaz

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927


बहुत सुविचार बिखरे है भाई आपने , देखे नियामक जी भी आपके सूत्र के बारे मैं क्या बोल रहे है 




> दोस्त रमन, 
> सराहनीय सूत्र के लिए शुभ कामनायें |
> यद्यपि पाथ जी ने इस बात से पर्दा उठा दिया है कि प्रबंधन  इस विषय में क्या विचार रखता है फिर भी  मैं कुछ विचार व्यक्त करना चाहूंगा इस सूत्र के विषय में  :
> १. रमन जी आप सूत्र की प्रथम प्रविष्टि में ही कुछ लिंक दें दें जैसे अ) फोरम के नियम  , आ) हिंदी कैसे लिखे , इ) फोरम की सुविधाएं आदि |
> २. सूत्र की दूसरी प्रविष्टि में कुछ उपयोगी सूत्रों के लिंक जैसे अ) चौपाल, आ) मोबाइल से सम्बंधित सूत्र, इ) तकनीकी ज्ञान के अन्य सूत्र आदि |
> ३. सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में चित्रों के द्वारा प्रदर्शित  कुछ उपयोगी सुझाव जैसे अ) प्रविष्टि कैसे करें , आ) चित्र कैसे लगाएं, इ) सूत्र कैसे बनाएं आदि |
> ४. इसके बाद सूत्र की अगली प्रविष्टि में फोरम में उपलब्ध बटनों के उपयोग को सचित्र समझाएं क्योंकि अभी बहुत से सदस्य बटनों का सही चयन नहीं कर पाते हैं |
> ५. आप यह भी सुझाव दें कि सूत्रधार सूत्र में विचार व्यक्त करने वाले सदस्यों को अलग अलग प्रविष्टि में धन्यवाद न दे बल्कि ४-५ धन्यवाद प्रविष्टियों को एक प्रविष्टि में लेकर एक ही प्रविष्टि में सभी के नाम लिख कर धन्यवाद अथवा आभार प्रकट करें | इससे सूत्र पर अनावाश्यक भार नहीं बढ़ता और सरसता भी बनी रहती है |
> ६.इस सूत्र की आरम्भ की प्रविष्टियों में आप नवागतों को स्पाम प्रविष्टियाँ ना करने मशवरा भी दें | 
> ...




उत्तम सूत्र के लिए आपको साधुवाद 
जेठा जी आप भी इनके सूत्र मैं जरूर जाये

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत सुविचार बिखरे है भाई आपने , देखे नियामक जी भी आपके सूत्र के बारे मैं क्या बोल रहे है 
> 
> 
> 
> उत्तम सूत्र के लिए आपको साधुवाद 
> जेठा जी आप भी इनके सूत्र मैं जरूर जाये


धन्यवाद अन्गुलिबाज जी महाराज / सूत्र को आगे भी पढ़े / माननिये पाथजी का कथा क्या है / सूत्र का डिमांड क्या है / आगे और क्या क्या आया है / सूत्र स्थिर कैसे हुई / नये सदस्य को क्या क्या लाभ मिल रहा है / कैसे कई फोरम के रहस्य एक के बाद एक खुलने लगे / बंद पड़े सूत्र में कैसे फिर से जान आई / ये सब आप को इसी सूत्र में मिल जायेगा बाबा अंगुली मॉल उर्फ़ अनुलिबाज जी बाबा / शुक्रिया आप का नये सदस्य और हमलोग के भ्रमण  के लिए
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927

----------


## unglibaaz

View Poll Results: क्या post-count बढाने के लालची सदस्यों को सबक सिखाए.

Voters
    13. You have already voted on this poll

    हाँ इस पर रोक लगे.
    11 84.62%

    नही ऐसा तो चलता है.
    1 7.69%

    मै भी ऐसा ही करता हू.
    1 7.69%

----------


## unglibaaz

> धन्यवाद अन्गुलिबाज जी महाराज / सूत्र को आगे भी पढ़े / माननिये पाथजी का कथा क्या है / सूत्र का डिमांड क्या है / आगे और क्या क्या आया है / सूत्र स्थिर कैसे हुई / नये सदस्य को क्या क्या लाभ मिल रहा है / कैसे कई फोरम के रहस्य एक के बाद एक खुलने लगे / बंद पड़े सूत्र में कैसे फिर से जान आई / ये सब आप को इसी सूत्र में मिल जायेगा बाबा अंगुली मॉल उर्फ़ अनुलिबाज जी बाबा / शुक्रिया आप का नये सदस्य और हमलोग के भ्रमण  के लिए
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927


ये क्या हो गया सूत्र मैं गति दो यार

----------


## Raman46

> ये क्या हो गया सूत्र मैं गति दो यार


बाबा अन्गुलिबाज जी लगता है आप ने "सूत्र स्थिर " होने का मतलब समझ नही पाए / चलिए मैं ही खुलासा कर देता हूँ / स्थिर का मतलब होता है सूत्र को प्रवंधन क्षेत्र में रखना जहाँ अधिक से अधिक सदस्यों का उस सूत्र पर जाये / अब तो आप समझ चुके हिंगे बाबाजी अंगुलिमाल / धन्यवाद
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927

----------


## unglibaaz

> बाबा अन्गुलिबाज जी लगता है आप ने "सूत्र स्थिर " होने का मतलब समझ नही पाए / चलिए मैं ही खुलासा कर देता हूँ / स्थिर का मतलब होता है सूत्र को प्रवंधन क्षेत्र में रखना जहाँ अधिक से अधिक सदस्यों का उस सूत्र पर जाये / अब तो आप समझ चुके हिंगे बाबाजी अंगुलिमाल / धन्यवाद
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927


जय हो प्रभु की वाह वाह वाह

----------


## mravay

आज कल हाल ऐसा है की सामान बिभाग के सूत्रों पे लोग न के बराबर कमेन्ट करते है और न के बराबर आते है तो इस कारन से सूत्रों को गति देने में भी मजा नहीं आता

----------


## Saroz

*अरे यार, 
मै भी तो यही करता हूँ यारों, मगर जब भी मैंने कुछ भी लिखा किसी के सूत्र में पोस्ट किया वो दिल से लिखे है.... चाहे वो "धन्यवाद् मित्र" "आपका सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है" हो....
मगर पता चला कि हमारे वरिष्ठ गुरुजनों को ये पोस्ट पसंद नहीं तो आप सभी से नम्र निवेदन है और नियामको या प्रशासको से अप्पिल है कि अपनी पोस्ट उचित कारन बता कर मिटाने की सुविधा दी जाये....*

अब तो किसी के सूत्र में कुछ लिखने के लिए पांडित्य भरे कुछ शब्द लिखने पड़ेंगे..... तब तो इसे फोरम कहना व्यर्थ है..... इसे आप ब्लोग्स की श्रेणी में रखे.... *हम केवल दर्शन करने आयेंगे* :gossip:

----------


## Raman46

*जाकी रही भावना जैसी ,प्रभु मूरत देखत तिन तैसी*

----------


## AVF000

_वाह… क्या कमाल का सूत्र है ।_

----------


## Dharpakad 12

> _वाह… क्या कमाल का सूत्र है ।_


हा  हा  हा .वाह युवराज भाई वाह / देखिएगा  रेपो जजुर मिलजायेगा जेठालाल जी से

----------


## AVF000

_एक बार पुनः आपको जन्मदिन की मुबारकबाद और ये रेपो हमें कम पर मंच को अधिक आवश्यक है।_ 


> हा  हा  हा .वाह युवराज भाई वाह / देखिएगा  रेपो जजुर मिलजायेगा जेठालाल जी से

----------


## Dharpakad 12

> _एक बार पुनः आपको जन्मदिन की मुबारकबाद और ये रेपो हमें कम पर मंच को अधिक आवश्यक है।_


हा  हा  हा ...स्वागत है मित्र आप का /

----------


## ravi chacha

ये बाला भी बढिया सूत्र  है ............हा हा हा

----------


## ingole

*जेठालाल जी जय  जिनेन्द्र , आपना बहुत अच्छा मुद्दा उठाया है ..लेकिन मैं मानता हूँ की  नवागत सदस्य के लिए ऐसा करना आम बात है कोई नया सदस्य एकदम से गंभीर चर्चा  में नहीं शामिल हो सकता . कल तक मैं भी नवागत ही था और मैंने अपनी कई पोस्ट  इस तरह की की हैं . क्यूंकि मेरे मन में कौतूहल ही इतना ज्यादा है की समझ  नहीं आता किस सूत्र को पहले पडू . इतना सारी सामग्री एक साथ उपलब्ध है की  अभी मैं सारे सूत्रों में भ्रमण नहीं कर पाया हूँ. अब किसी भी सूत्र पर  लम्बी सी प्रतिक्रिया लिखने में समय कौन गवाए इसलिए सिर्फ धन्यबाद और बहुत  अच्छा लिखकर ही अगले सूत्र पर निकल जाता था. लेकिन जैसे जैसे समय बीतेगा  मैं सारे सूत्र के पोस्ट से अवगत हो जाऊंगा तो फिर अपने विचार प्रकट करने  में आसानी होगी. शुरुआत में तो मन में सिर्फ जिज्ञासा ही होती है ज्यादा और  ज्यादा जानने के बारे में. वो तो अच्छा हुआ आपने पहली पोस्ट में ही लिख  दिया की आप ऐसे सदस्य के बारे में बात कर रहे हैं जो की १००० से ज्यादा  पोस्ट कर चूका है. मैं भी चाहूँगा की सदस्य बन्ने के बाद अब मैं सिर्फ छोटी  पोस्ट करने से बचू. वैसे अपनी पोस्ट संख्या बढाना और रेपुटेशन के लिए  प्रयत्न करना हमारा उद्देश्य नहीं होना चाहिए , हमें सिर्फ एक स्वस्थ  वातावरण निर्मित करना है जिसमे हर कोई अपना मत प्रकट कर सके .*

----------


## agyani

.......बढिया सुत्र.......

----------


## ravi chacha

.......बढिया सुत्र.......

----------


## badboy123455

> .......बढिया सुत्र.......





> .......बढिया सुत्र.......


*हा हा हा हा हा  :rofl:अच्छा हे भाइयो*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *हा हा हा हा हा  :rofl:अच्छा हे भाइयो*


central 14  धन्यवाद  भाई

----------


## ramsingh111

जी बिलकुल सही मुदा उतःया हे जेठा जी न
में इन सा सहेमत हु

----------


## rasta khoji

*जेठालाल जी जय जिनेन्द्र , आपना बहुत अच्छा मुद्दा उठाया है ..लेकिन मैं मानता हूँ की नवागत सदस्य के लिए ऐसा करना आम बात है कोई नया सदस्य एकदम से गंभीर चर्चा में नहीं शामिल हो सकता . कल तक मैं भी नवागत ही था और मैंने अपनी कई पोस्ट इस तरह की की हैं . क्यूंकि मेरे मन में कौतूहल ही इतना ज्यादा है की समझ नहीं आता किस सूत्र को पहले पडू . इतना सारी सामग्री एक साथ उपलब्ध है की अभी मैं सारे सूत्रों में भ्रमण नहीं कर पाया हूँ. अब किसी भी सूत्र पर लम्बी सी प्रतिक्रिया लिखने में समय कौन गवाए इसलिए सिर्फ धन्यबाद और बहुत अच्छा लिखकर ही अगले सूत्र पर निकल जाता था. लेकिन जैसे जैसे समय बीतेगा मैं सारे सूत्र के पोस्ट से अवगत हो जाऊंगा तो फिर अपने विचार प्रकट करने में आसानी होगी. शुरुआत में तो मन में सिर्फ जिज्ञासा ही होती है ज्यादा और ज्यादा जानने के बारे में. वो तो अच्छा हुआ आपने पहली पोस्ट में ही लिख दिया की आप ऐसे सदस्य के बारे में बात कर रहे हैं जो की १००० से ज्यादा पोस्ट कर चूका है. मैं भी चाहूँगा की सदस्य बन्ने के बाद अब मैं सिर्फ छोटी पोस्ट करने से बचू. वैसे अपनी पोस्ट संख्या बढाना और रेपुटेशन के लिए प्रयत्न करना हमारा उद्देश्य नहीं होना चाहिए , हमें सिर्फ एक स्वस्थ वातावरण निर्मित करना है जिसमे हर कोई अपना मत प्रकट कर सके .*

----------


## rasta khoji

जी बिलकुल सही मुदा उतःया हे जेठा जी न
में इन सा सहेमत हु

----------


## rasta khoji

......बढिया सुत्र.......

----------


## Munneraja

हम चाहते ही नहीं है कि कुछ और टिपण्णी करके सूत्र का मान बढ़ाएँ 
ऊपर की कुछ प्रविष्टियाँ अन्य सदस्यों की दृष्टिगोचर हो रही हैं

----------


## Rajeev

> हम चाहते ही नहीं है कि कुछ और टिपण्णी करके सूत्र का मान बढ़ाएँ 
> ऊपर की कुछ प्रविष्टियाँ अन्य सदस्यों की दृष्टिगोचर हो रही हैं


आपके कहें अनुसार मैंने अपनी प्रविष्टी मिटा दी है |

----------

